# Solar lights for landscaping



## AU_Prospector (Jan 15, 2009)

Hello, 

I am having a hard time with solar lights.  Has anyone come across a ratings listing of products or a ratings website? 

What I am interested in is the intensity of the light produced.  If there were a common system of either lumens or apparent wattage that would be great.  If I look at a package of solar lights, I see neither. 

What I want is some solar lights to illuminate a walkway in front of my home.   Most solar lights appear very dim and wouldnt illuminate the walkway suffeciently in my opinion.  Low voltage would be okay, but free solar power is better.  Anyone recommend a ratings website or a specific manufacturer that produces good bright LED solar?  Im thinking 9 or more LEDs per light rather than the standard 3 or 4. 

Thanks for any help
Prospector


----------



## bacon (Jan 15, 2009)

I've owned 2 different sets of solar lights.

Conclusion: I will not own a third set. Ever.

Maybe one day the technology will improve, but as of last year, solar lighting is pretty much crap. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## JoeD (Jan 15, 2009)

3-4 LED per light? The ones I have are only 1 LED. I guess they are the real cheap ones.


----------



## JALEXED2 (Aug 1, 2009)

The solar lights seem to dim over time.  My neighbors lasted about 3 years (maybe).  Now they barely illuminate anything so seriously consider a low voltage system if you feel you need this lighting.


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 1, 2009)

If you want area lighting, forget solar. But if you want enough light for a path or walkway, solar can be fine. Of course you could add as many solar lights as you need, spacing them closer together. The technology for consumer brand solar lighting is weak. The batteries need to be replaced periodically, they can only be charged so many  times. And I am pretty sure the solar panels age out eventually, making the fixture useless. Of course, the more we buy, the more competitive the manufacturers will become.....


----------

